# Разное > Камбуз >  Рыбы в пруду

## Виталик

Выложить подготовленные ингредиенты в салатницу слоями. Каждый слой немного посолить и смазать майонезом.

1-й слой: картофель
2-й слой: лук с морковью
3-й слой: шпроты
4-й слой: сыр
5-й слой: яйца

Верхний слой покрыть майонезом, посыпать рубленой зеленью и аккуратно воткнуть хвостики шпрот и перышки зеленого лука. 
И немножко синего пищевого красителя))) :Cool:

----------


## Казанец

> 2-й слой: лук с морковью


В каком состоянии? 
Лук - сырой/обжаренный? Тёртый/резанный? Если резанный то как: кольцами/крупкой?
Морковь - сырая/варёная? Тёртая/резанная кубиками?
Это важно.

----------


## Виталик

Морковь тетрая на крупной терке, 
Лук сырой. Порезаный полуколечкам. Из него выкладывается очертания берега.

----------


## OKA

Медийные персонажи про рыб и про  еду с питерским юморком))

----------


## Elenina

Карп в духовке - вкусный рецепт!

Ингредиенты
Карп - 2 кг.
Лук репчатый - 3 шт.
Петрушка - 1 пучок
Соль - 1 ст. л.
Специи - по вкусу
Перец - по вкусу

Выбираем рыбку покрупнее, она будет более сочной. Чистим, потрошим, удаляем жабры и хорошо промываем.
Далее готовим начинку. Очищаем и режем лук, нарезаем зелень петрушки. Смешиваем в отдельной посуде все это и добавляем перец (я использую смесь разных перцев), соль и выбранные специи (у меня хмели-сунели, кориандр).
Следующим шагом натираем карпа снаружи и внутри солью и перцем, начиняем тушку подготовленной начинкой, сверху тоже посыпаем травками.
Расстилаем на столе фольгу и заворачиваем в нее рыбу плотно закрутив края, желательно в 2 слоя чтобы она не повредилась и сок не вытекал на противень. По возможности лучше дать карпу промариноваться час-два в холодильнике.
Разогреваем духовку до 180 градусов, ставим в нее противень запекаться на час-полтора. Если вам нравится румяная корочка, то нужно на этапе завершения запекания открыть фольгу. Если хотите, что бы рыба оставалась мягкой и нежной, оставляем ее закрытой до конца приготовления. Украсить можно дольками лимона и зеленью

----------

